# Bachmann Spectrum 0-4-0 Saddle Tank Porter



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Found a New Loco for sale but can't find any info on it. The loco is a Bachmann 0-4-0 Saddle Tank Porter but the BAC # is 82099, I figure it is an older vintage. Does any one know if this unit suffers from the same gear problems as earlier Bachmann Spectrum units?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

jaug; 

I bought my saddle tanker at ECLSTS in March, 2007. So far, the locomotive has performed quite well, but I don't get a lot of running like some of the others here. Kevin Strong recently had an article in Garden Railways about how he kitbashed this locomotive to look more like a prototype used on the EBT. Perhaps he will weigh in on its qualities. 

I ran my locomotive this past Sunday afternoon, and discovered that the low footboards at the front tend to hit the manual switch throw sold for the Train-LI switches. I had to stand by the switch and gently nudge the locomotive away from the switch throw every time it came through the switch. (I believe that the switch throw should set 1 cm further away from the switch to solve this problem, but it may be unique to only this locomotive.) You may want to check your layout for similar clearance problems the first time you run this locomotive. 

My locomotive runs very smooth on normal DC, pulls well for its size (5-7 normal freight cars on level track, although I usually run with 5 cars or less), and smokes a fairly long time for a Bachmann smoke unit. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I assume you are refering to the notorious gear split issue. From what I understand the newer locos do not suffer from that problem. The 2-8-0 and the 2-truck shay were the main locos that had the problem.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

To my knowledge, the only version of the _saddle_ tank is the fairly recent (last 4 or so years) release. I've not heard anything on the forums relative to the gears on that loco. As David mentioned, I recently wrote up a conversion I did on mine, and it's also on my blog. I honestly can't remember if the gears were plastic or brass but the loco runs very smoothly, and has withstood a fair amount of punishment. It's my "throw it on the railroad to clear the tracks" locomotive, as such is subject to frequent derailing on twigs and other debris. It just sits there happily spinning its wheels until I put it back on the track. I don't know if I'd go more than 4 or 5 cars with that loco. That's about the limit of mine before it starts slipping on curves where the drag increases. 

Later, 

K


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought a Spectrum Saddle Tank 0-4-0 recently! I have the newer side-tank locomotive as well, and I can say that both are Great Runners! 

My only complaint involves the couplers. I'm planning to add link and pin style castings to both of mine this winter to solve that aesthetic issue.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I used Kadees on my Porter, but I even had to "kitbash" the couplers. The pockets are from one Kadee model number and the couplers are a different number. Don't remember the numbers anymore, but the photos show what I had to do.



















Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

As an addendum to my post above, I believe the coupler pockets were modified from a #790 set, and the couplers were from a #831 set. 

Hope this helps, 
David Meashey


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

forgive me, what scale are these again? 1:22.5?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean; 

The locomotive is supposed to be 1:20.3, but it is a model of a very small locomotive. Mine only had one figure, which indicates the prototype could "legally" be run by one person - less than 45 tons in working order. My guess is that the prototype was WAY less than 45 tons. Most likely between 10 and 20 tons. 

Hope this helps, 
David Meashey


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Fair enough. Thanks Dave! 

I dont souupose anyone has pics of one pulling say....a lgb ore car?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean;

I am not sure whether you mean the mine cars or the standard gauge ore cars. I could not come up with a photo of either. The cars shown below are as follows: scratchbuilt water tanker next to locomotive, converted PlayMobil double dump car second, and HLW tipper mine cars following that. The HLW tipper cars are larger than the LGB tipper cars, but not by much. 










Even the PlayMobil car is not all that big, perhaps 10 to 11 inches long or less. Perhaps that will help you gauge the size of the locomotive. The track was just temporarily set down on my lawn during a warm day.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a book showing one of these moving several coal hoppers (2 bay?) from the Pennsy yards in Olean, NY to the Coal fired power plant (steam heat) on the campus of the Saint Bonaventure University. The university owned the loco and ran on less than a mile of trackage from the yards onto the campus. Billed (bragged) at one point I believe as the shortest privately owned railroad? 

I picked one of these up used to letter for the St. Bonas RR and grabbed two used LGB Pennsylvania 2 bay hoppers for my small consist. 

Chas


----------

